
With beetroot juice before exercise, aging brains look ‘younger’ - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/12076.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.wfu.edu/2017/04/19/beetroot-juice-exercise-
aging...](http://news.wfu.edu/2017/04/19/beetroot-juice-exercise-aging-brains-
look-younger/)

with author credit (Alicia Roberts) stripped out.

